# keeping puppy busy in the crate



## rileysmommy (Jan 4, 2010)

Every time I leave my puppy in the crate, I usually put in a kong toy filled with some peanut butter in there to keep him occupied. He also has a rope toy and a soft stuffed animal type of toy in there. Any suggestions on what else I can put in his kong to keep him interested? Are there any other treat dispensers/chew toys that have been effective in keeping your dog busy in the crate? He's suffering from mild separation anxiety so I really want his crate to be a fun place for him especially when I leave.

Thanks


----------



## didee (Oct 18, 2009)

A kong filled with yogurt and frozen might take him a little longer to consume than one with peanut butter. 

I found a toy which is a blue rubber ball with flavored discs on each side called *Everlasting Treat Ball*. It takes my dog forever to gnaw at this and she loves them. I save these for the crate because they are so high value for her and take a long time to eat. They come in small, medium and large, and have various flavors of discs to insert into the balls. Here's the item: http://www.drsfostersmith.com/produ...p9wRN9x|pcrid|3777788421&cmpid=PPC-_-G-_-3928 You can buy replacement discs without having to buy a new ball.

This is a great toy too, and virtually indestructible: *Busy Buddy Bouncy Bone *http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3640998 It also has replacement chewy parts you can buy.


----------



## rileysmommy (Jan 4, 2010)

Thank you sooo much for all these ideas. Going to go to petsmart today and buying both products. Am planning on alternating between these two (and the kong with frozen yogurt or pb) and maybe this will keep him interested.


----------



## Maura (Mar 17, 2009)

A tired dog is a good dog. Before leaving take your dog for an exercise and training run. I'm guessing twenty minutes.


----------



## TooneyDogs (Aug 6, 2007)

You might want to think about how you're using the crate. Ideally, the crate is just a sleeping place....safe, secure, warm. When they're sleeping, they aren't whinning, barking or trying to do something active like digging, peeing, biting the crate, etc.

Food and toys are often used to get them comfortable with the crate and not to keep them active when they're confined.


----------



## canine researcher (Jan 28, 2010)

> A tired dog is a good dog. Before leaving take your dog for an exercise and training run


I so agree with this. Our dogs roam around the house as guard dogs every night and so come morning, they're too tired to complain and would just go inside their crate and sleep 

I think that habit also makes a difference. When they were young, whenever we try to put them in their crate, they would complain and we have to manually carry them in their crate. After a while it becomes a habit to them so they know when they have to be in the crate and when it is their turn to come out.


----------



## Labsnothers (Oct 10, 2009)

Yes, I agree, a crate is a resting place for when you can't watch the puppy. The less active it is, the easier to go without water and elimination. We have had very little problems leaving even 7 week olds in a crate with nothing but a Nylabone as long as it never ran over 4 hours.


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

I usually give my boys something to keep the occupied for about a 1/2 hour and then they sleep (I assume) the rest of the time while we are at work. 

They get 1/4 of their morning meal in their kong mixed with a little peanut butter and frozen the night before. They love this and go into the crate no problem. I also put in something for them to chew on if they decide to but I have not noticed the toys ever being chewed. I don't think they need anything else beyond this in their crate.

I know my boys would chew anything fabric so they don't even get beds in their crate. I know, I am cruel, but I would rather they laid on the plastic crate than having to undergo surgery to remove a blockage. I do put a super big towel folded UNDER the pan of the crate so there is some cushioning but not in the crate. I don't know if it does anything but I still put it there.


----------

